# Hilton 57th St NY



## skibikegokf (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey Ya'll

We have points available in  2013 and 2014.  Our home resort is Lagoon Towers 2br+ platinum.

At any rate, we were thinking about going to NY over New Years next year (2013-2014).

When I cruise the HGVC club member site, it looks like I can make a 7 day reservation next year (Dec 28 - Jan 3).  I didn't think this was possible.  The calendar say that stretch of dates is "Home Week".

My first question:  can I actually make a reservation at 57th st for next year, eventhough I don't own a week at 57th St?

Second, we don't really want to go for 7 days, but it appears I can only make a 7 day reservation at this time.  So if I make a 7 day reservation, can I change it to a 3 or 4 day reservation later?

Thanks


----------



## levatino (Dec 31, 2012)

I seem to think W. 57th street operates under different rules, and Club Season (when HGVC club owners can reserve) is only 30 days out. 

Have you looked in your glossy club directory?  A copy of the guide is available online through the Hgvc portal.

Edit: its 45 days.  I doubt you will find New Years available.


----------



## skibikegokf (Dec 31, 2012)

On the road, otherwise I would look it up.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 31, 2012)

Unless you own at W57 your club booking window is 45 days. Home season only works where you own.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 1, 2013)

With only a 45-day "club" booking window, New Year's is not gonn'a happen.

A better bet would be to book a hotel (preferrably w-HHonors points), now.
If a miracle occurs (or if RCI's Manhatten Club is available), cancel the hotel.
.
.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 2, 2013)

I am not an owner in one of the NY resorts. I was looking to book NY. I have 2 options
1. RCI: Book HCNY, W57 or Manhattan Club
2 Use the 45d window and take a chance to book W57th

Which option is better 1 vs 2? 
Which is a better resort for non owners?

Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 3, 2013)

piyooshj said:


> I am not an owner in one of the NY resorts. I was looking to book NY. I have 2 options
> 1. RCI: Book HCNY, W57 or Manhattan Club
> 2 Use the 45d window and take a chance to book W57th
> 
> ...



Either HCNY or W57 would be fine. HCNY is considered the more exclusive.
Manhatten Club is okay. You'd be happy there, but it should be a 3rd choice.

Given the difficulty in finding TS units when I want to go, I like to book
a hotel room which can be cancelled later, if space becomes available.
.

.
.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 3, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> Either HCNY or W57 would be fine. HCNY is considered the more exclusive.
> Manhatten Club is okay. You'd be happy there, but it should be a 3rd choice.
> 
> Given the difficulty in finding TS units when I want to go, I like to book
> ...


Since some of the Manhattan Club units have kitchens or limited kitchens, where-as non of the Hilton's do, why is the Manhattan Club your 3rd choice?

Note that I am a big Hilton fan and have yet to stay any any of the three properties mentioned, but do look forward to staying at all three in the future, so reviews/opinions are of interest.

Thanks,


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 3, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> Given the difficulty in finding TS units when I want to go, I like to book a hotel room which can be cancelled later, if space becomes available.



I liked the idea of booking hotel room as a backup. I suspect you meant paying cash to book hotel room and did not suggest converting club pts to HHonors to book since that transaction may be irreversible.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 3, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Since some of the Manhattan Club units have kitchens or limited kitchens, where-as non of the Hilton's do, why is the Manhattan Club your 3rd choice?



I think it has to do with quality/location of the resort. Talent312 can confirm. In MC units with Kitchen are extremely difficult to find/book via RCI


----------



## fillde (Jan 3, 2013)

piyooshj said:


> I think it has to do with quality/location of the resort. Talent312 can confirm. In MC units with Kitchen are extremely difficult to find/book via RCI



All three timeshares are in great locations and not far from each other actually. We are HGVC owners and prefer staying at the MC because they offer 1 bedrooms. How many are travelling in your party?
MC doesn't offer full kitchens. Microwaves and a small frig are standard.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 3, 2013)

fillde said:


> All three timeshares are in great locations and not far from each other actually. We are HGVC owners and prefer staying at the MC because they offer 1 bedrooms. How many are travelling in your party?
> MC doesn't offer full kitchens. Microwaves and a small frig are standard.



The Hilton resorts also have one bedroom but I'm guessing they are hard to get unless you rent off Hilton.com or own.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 3, 2013)

Doesnt the studios in hilton resorts have microwave and fridge as well?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 3, 2013)

The only reason I ranked MC third on my list was it's Trip Advisor ranking.
With somewhat mixed reviews, it's rank on Trip Advisor is 197 of 435.
HCNY and W57 are ranked 144 and 165, respectively.

This doesn't necessarily say anything about the quality of the facilities.
When I visited (not stayed), they all seemed fine. I'm not that picky.
I'm just relating their relative position to each other.
.
.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 4, 2013)

piyooshj said:


> Doesnt the studios in hilton resorts have microwave and fridge as well?


From what I just read in the 2012 HGVC Membership Guide, the HC has a mini-bar and coffee maker, where-as W57th has nothing.  It also stated that HC has 1-Br's available, but good luck getting one.

Maybe someone who has stayed at HC & W57 can chime in.

Talent- thanks for clarifying.  Given that there are over 400 reviews, I'd say that they are all rated fairly close, per TripAdvisor.  I look forward to eventually staying at all 3 some day, and I bet all 3 will offer very nice stays.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 4, 2013)

I just got back from Manhattan Club over new years eve this year that I booked thru the HGVC portal.  I booked it in November 2011 so you may be late to the party but check anyway.  I suggest you check daily.  You might get lucky like I did.  

Also FYI, I got a 1 bedroom thru the portal that was not visible thru the regular RCI.  Not sure if HGVC gets some preferential units for us or not but that is what I discovered.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 4, 2013)

The entire time I was at W57th I wished I was at MC. I can't comment on the other property because I haven't stayed there. MC has one or two private bathrooms per unit depending on the size of the unit. All units have a refridgerator, microwave and dishwasher and it has a slightly better location. W57th is newer but it is a smallish hotel room with a shower that is not private to the room. It doesn't even have a mini fridge sofa or anything like that but you can ask if one is available to be brought to your room. That said if W57th was available and MC wasn't I would still take it. It has a good location and better then paying for a hotel room elsewhere.


----------



## ccwu (Jan 4, 2013)

We stayed in both w57 street and Hilton club. We were not owner of either when We stayed in a studio unit. The studio is like a larger hotel room. They both has owner's lounge that offers breakfast and evening happy hour. W57 street did not let us using the owner's lounge since we were not owner of 57th Street. (HHoner level did not help). Hilton club let all guests go to the executive lounge for breakfast and happy hour ( with vegetables and dips, cheese and crackers, dim sim, wines, beer,coffe, espressos and fruit). Hilton club executive room is open all day long if you want to have a cup of coffe, or water..  There was no coffee maker in HC studio room.  There was a coffee maker in w57 street. We like Hilton club because of the location and the executive lounge. 

We have not been in MC. I have a reservation to visit HC in a one bedroom unit.  With the executive lounge, there is no need for coffee maker. I think a small refrigerator would be good. Happy hour is 4 to 6.  You can have as much beer as you can drink.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 4, 2013)

With young kids I think refrigerator and microwave is super important to me.

In the executive room or somehwere in HCNY do we have access to a microwave else I think for young families MC is the way to go. Any suggestions?


----------



## fillde (Jan 4, 2013)

piyooshj said:


> With young kids I think refrigerator and microwave is super important to me.
> 
> In the executive room or somehwere in HCNY do we have access to a microwave else I think for young families MC is the way to go. Any suggestions?



HCNY is a tough trade. W57 St may be easier to get but you won't be comfortable in a studio. MC  1 bedroom is the best alternative.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 4, 2013)

piyooshj said:


> Doesnt the studios in hilton resorts have microwave and fridge as well?


Just stayed at Hilton Club - no coffee maker/frig/micro in the studios - but you have access to the owners lounge where u get breakfast/coffee/evening drinks/snacks.

Manhattan Club has mini kitchens in all units but the only freebie in the lounge is afternoon coffee from 12-4 and cookies.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 5, 2013)

Stayed at both the HCNY (ST) and MC (1bdr). Hands down, I loved the HCNY.

My fellow guests were much more friendly as were the staff. My brother joined me for the stay (as he has done at other timeshares) and was blown away - including the 3AM arrival to the hotel and his escort to my room on the timeshare floor (while carrying his 20 inch box fan, pillow and suitcase).

As it has a 1 in 5 rule and I can't return for another 4.5 years - I can only dream and plot an earlier return visit.


----------



## Remy (Jan 5, 2013)

The Revolution system for some reason shows dates in green that aren't bookable. You can click to the second step and note the options for paying are greyed out. It's one of the many problems with the Revolution system that make it worthy of a complete rebuild. Or, my vote for returning to the less Flashy classic system.


----------



## TheWizz (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone.  I just returned from NYC after spending New Year's there with my family and friends.  It was a learning experience...  If you want to go to NYC for New Year's, I would highly recommend you stay in Time's Square at the DoubleTree, unless you have a VERY STRONG bladder, don't need food or water, and like the cold.    Once you get into Time's Square, unless you stay there, there is no leaving for any reason.  We decided to go see the taping of GMA on Dec. 31st and at 6:45AM, there were folks already in the viewing area "waiting".  

I converted my HGVC Points last year to HHonors for this purpose and had additional points as well and booked two rooms for 6 nights at the DoubleTree Suites for 225K points per room.  I just checked and no HHonors Points rooms are available yet for Dec. 31st.  I kept checking last year until they showed up.  And I think Hilton makes you book at least 3-4 nights w/ HHonors Points around Dec. 31st, so you can't book a room for just Dec. 31st w/ HHonors.  

For New Year's Eve, they hand out special key cards and also give you a letter to show the NYPD so you can get back into Time's Square.  We went to dinner around 5PM and the streets were already shutdown and the only way to get back in was via this special key card and letter.  There was a total of "8" of us together in our group in NYC.  Some are in their late 50s and physically unable to stand out in the cold for 10-12+ hours w/o moving/leaving.  We checked into going to some of the "viewing" parties, but the costs were unreal - at the Marriott Marquis, the costs were $800 per person (w/ drinks).  The costs at the DoubleTree was $990 per person (w/ drinks).  So what we ended up doing was paying an "uplift" for one room on 12/31 for $795 that gave us a Time's Square view.  The costs for this room w/o the uplift was $2400 on 12/31!  The main disappointment was that the room was so high up (37th floor), one would have to stand on a chair for a clear view of Time's Square.  But the upgraded room had a large table and six chairs.    If we had decided to do this sooner, we probably could have a lower room with a better view.  

Even though we were right there in Time's Square, the NYPD have the viewing areas blocked off and you can't just stand on the sidewalk and watch the ball drop.  There is a small window, say around 11:45-50PM, where NYPD opens up the entire area for viewing the ball drop.  I tried to leave the room around 11:45PM and it seemed like we stopped on every floor going down (everyone had the same idea), so I missed the window of opportunity to go outside as they closed off the exit around 11:50PM.    So I went back to the room and watched the festivities from the room.  From our room, we could see Time's Square, the performance platforms, etc., but not the actual ball drop.  There is ONE room per floor at the DoubleTree that can actually view the ball dropping.  Lesson learned is to go the 3rd floor (Check-In area) around 11:30PM and then go down around 11:45PM to the ground floor and await the time to go out to watch the ball drop.  

So if anyone stays at any other Hilton property, other than DoubleTree TS, you need to plan on going to Time's Square by 12N at the latest and expect to stay there for 12+ hours with no breaks, no food, etc. and no way to leave w/o losing your place (NYPD will not let you back in).

Hope this info helps with anyone considering a trip to NYC to watch the ball drop.  I can knock this off my bucket list now and plan on a trip to Hawaii next New Year's.    If I ever do go back, I would try and get one of the "ball drop rooms" at the DoubleTree on a lower floor so I could see the ball drop and also have a good view of Time's Square from my room.  

Good luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 8, 2013)

TheWizz said:


> Hello everyone.  I just returned from NYC after spending New Year's there with my family and friends.  It was a learning experience...  If you want to go to NYC for New Year's, I would highly recommend you stay in Time's Square at the DoubleTree, unless you have a VERY STRONG bladder, don't need food or water, and like the cold.    Once you get into Time's Square, unless you stay there, there is no leaving for any reason.  We decided to go see the taping of GMA on Dec. 31st and at 6:45AM, there were folks already in the viewing area "waiting".
> 
> I converted my HGVC Points last year to HHonors for this purpose and had additional points as well and booked two rooms for 6 nights at the DoubleTree Suites for 225K points per room.  I just checked and no HHonors Points rooms are available yet for Dec. 31st.  I kept checking last year until they showed up.  And I think Hilton makes you book at least 3-4 nights w/ HHonors Points around Dec. 31st, so you can't book a room for just Dec. 31st w/ HHonors.
> 
> ...



Have you tried the Las Vegas strip for New Years yet?  It's like NY where the streets get blocked off and you need a hotel key card to get back to your room/hotel/TS.  It's amazing having all the fireworks go off right above your head.  We used RCI Points and stayed at the Jockey Club, which was really convenient and easy to get into unlike the HGVC Flamingo.

Enjoyed reading about your New Years trip


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 8, 2013)

Are there non ball drop rooms say in certain floors from where we can comfortably watch ball drop without the expense of an upgrade (795)


----------



## TheWizz (Jan 14, 2013)

piyooshj said:


> Are there non ball drop rooms say in certain floors from where we can comfortably watch ball drop without the expense of an upgrade (795)



Unfortunately, no...  

I think I'll have to add a Vegas New Year's to my bucket list now.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 14, 2013)

TheWizz said:


> Unfortunately, no...
> 
> I think I'll have to add a Vegas New Year's to my bucket list now.



Yep sounds like times square ball drop being in bucket list is going to be an expensive affair. But we can get HGVC to subsidize it by getting the double tree using hhonors.


----------

